# Range Rover Evoque



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I never used to like these (they look like an elephant has sat on it) but having actually driven one for the first time for a good 60 miles today my opinion of them has slightly changed. 

The handling is fine, good accurate steering & the suspension is adequate enough to absorb any potholes etc with ease making the drive more comfortable.

As for power, well for a 2.2litre it pulls very well (as you'd expect for an engine of that size) & never feels 'strained' as if you're revving the nuts off it just an all-round powerful engine.

The model I was driving was the 'Evoque Prestige Lux SD4' model similar to the one pictured but with diffferent wheels.

Ok, a brief but crappy summary of it but just my pennies worth - what do other DW members think of them & have you driven them?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

They look quite pretty, but do they do a big v8?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

For me, it would have to be in white and three door form, these cars look fantastic, LR have made a beautiful machine which seems to do everything very well.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> They look quite pretty, but do they do a big v8?


I wish!  

There's time yet.....after all they only came out late last year I think? 



T.D.K said:


> For me, it would have to be in white and three door form, these cars look fantastic, LR have made a beautiful machine which seems to do everything very well.


Agreed - they look amazing in white & also with the gloss black wheels. :thumb:

I don't like the silly tiny steering wheel though, that's my only moan I think.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

They are Great! I have the White Si4 Dynamic Coupe 3 door with the lux interior in Red great vehicle !!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I wish!
> 
> There's time yet.....after all they only came out late last year I think?
> 
> ...


Gutless then


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Gutless then


I wouldn't say gutless no, just not an Audi R8!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely not gutless 0-60 6.9 sec for a 4x4 pretty impressive !


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I wouldn't say gutless no, just not an Audi R8!


If a big 4x4 doesn't have a big v8 it may as well be a barge


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Info like the look of them, but wonder what the space is like in the back. I'm sure there's plenty of room, but the design makes me think it'll be cramped.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I really like the look of them, very smart looking and very nice inside, I'd have to have the red leather too


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kevoque said:


> Definitely not gutless 0-60 6.9 sec for a 4x4 pretty impressive !


Needs to be in the 5s or 4s  Like the cherokee srt8 

Don't get me wrong, it's a lovely looking car but couldn't they keep along the lines of the range rover sport?


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Just a second slower than the Nissan 350 !!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kevoque said:


> Just a second slower than the Nissan 350 !!!!


Ey ey, that's a fair difference  I want an srt8 secretly though


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Car to 4x4 1 sec ain't much when your on the road or off !


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

kevoque said:


> Definitely not gutless 0-60 6.9 sec for a 4x4 pretty impressive !


Uses Ford's 2.0 litre ecoboost :thumb:

Still think these look like ass though :wave:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

As much as I despise Victoria Beckham I really like the styling of these. I've always had a soft spot for a range rover though, don't know whether I'd get this or a full blown sport if push came to shove.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Guitarjon said:


> As much as I despise Victoria Beckham I really like the styling of these. I've always had a soft spot for a range rover though, don't know whether I'd get this or a full blown sport if push came to shove.


Victoria Beckham had nothing to do with the styling of the Evoque - all credit due to Gerry McGovern and his team

I like the comments about it needing a big V8 - why.

No market for something like a V8 in it, the cost to engineer it for the 5.0 V8 would never get be recouped by the tiny numbers it would sell in, engine bay is also too small

Personally I see SUV's as pointless unless you need the off road capability, and a high performance SUV's as a contradiction in terms.

Yes they can be made quick, yes they can be made to handle well......but its always in the context of "for an SUV"

If you want to go off road buy a Land Rover, if you want something large, fast and handles well buy an XFR


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

VB has llaunched her own styled version of the evoque picked £50K+ has nothing to do with the current styling as said !
They will bring out an RS version with 3.0 ltr engine next year !


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I like them. 
Seriously considered one before I got my RRS.
The inside is a nice place to be, with a lot of the features from the latest updates to the RRS, FFRR and Evoque being shared.

Downside for me was the lack of boot space, its a fair size car, but it just doesn't seem to use it very well, that said Mrs Bean would have one in a shot.

Engine wise, I think they have something for all tastes, not really sure why they will launch a 3.0l in the current guise, as I tend to agree with Andy665, if you want performance, get something built for that.

There's rumours of a Grand Evoque, or Evoque XL being launched next year too, so it may be that the bigger engine will slot into there to keep acceptable performance.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its like a hideous big spot right on your forehead, slow, heavy, chavvy looking and a waste of public money to fund this nonsense.

Thats my personal opinion


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ The Evoque, or VB ?
Fair to say you won't be buying one then Grizzle :lol:


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Not keen at all. Far too footballers wife, screams 'wannabe' IMO. 

It's good to see it creating jobs in the UK though!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

In the right colour I think they look OK.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Beancounter said:


> ^^^ The Evoque, or VB ?
> Fair to say you won't be buying one then Grizzle :lol:


Both lol, and no i would never buy anything from Land Rover.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Way to expensive for a half decent specced one, IMO :doublesho

Each to their own mind. I accept some people don't like Audi's & Abarth's too ... :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I quite like the look of them. Wouldn't buy one though, they're a bit girlie. There are loads of them round here.
So not exactly exclusive.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Bristle Hound said:


> Way to expensive for a half decent specced one, IMO :doublesho


Very true, and another reason I went for the RRS, an Evoque in the spec I wanted was £48k, too close to RRS money for a lot less car IMHO.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

But again! Quicker 6.9 seconds 0-60 compared to skoda ! So how say slow heavy depends what you need it for if you want speed or comfort and I must say they are comfortable to drive on and offroad !


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Victoria Beckham had nothing to do with the styling of the Evoque - all credit due to Gerry McGovern and his team
> 
> I like the comments about it needing a big V8 - why.
> 
> ...


Bowler Nemesis


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

I like them. Almost bought one but as above could not bear to spend almost what i spent on a brand new tdv8 sport (52k vs 48k) a few years earlier for a decent spec'd one 

Got 3 booked in for september and every time we have one in people say positive things. Holding their value very well. One of my customers reckons he's only going to lose 2k in depreciation after a year of motoring from new. He's taking the hit and planning to order a new one before the bubble bursts!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I have driven one in a very high spec.. It belongs to a Mate who bought it brand new and paid a massive 52K for it but it does have Every option !!

It goes well enough but the ride is choppy and not in the class you would expect of a vehicle costing so much.. Space in the rear is VERY limited and behind the seats were the shopping / golf clubs or whatever goes is very very small indeed..

Rearward visibility is shocking but then we all knew it would be...

Stan's one is not getting much use and he has been trying to sell it but the supplying dealer offered just 28K for it ! That for a car with 4.000 miles and costing 52K not long ago..

At first there was a long waiting list this I know because I was on it.. Now cars are readily available as people are not getting what they expected..

Looks wise from the front they are awesome. Perhaps this is why all the advertising shots are from that angle. From the rear and rear 3/4 they are IMHO hideous.....


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought it was a fugly brute when it first appeared, and Wishbone Spice supposedly being involved in bits of the design or something did little to foster any warmth towards it. Definitely a Championship footballers car I thought. But having seen them in the flesh they aren't half as bad as I initially supposed, unlike that BMW X6 which is still a big ugly wobbly looking blobber in real life. looks like a coupe, well no good coupe should be that high off the ground and that size. But the Evoque does seem much better when parked in front of your eyes, the style and proportions work well. Still wouldn't buy one though, prefer the Disco. Don't think I'd be quite so charitable towards the convertible Evoque though, can't see any merit in that thing at all.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

andy665 said:


> Victoria Beckham had nothing to do with the styling of the Evoque - all credit due to Gerry McGovern and his team
> 
> I like the comments about it needing a big V8 - why.
> 
> ...


Agree on the V8 thing...
But some of us need a part time 4WD for varying reasons.. IE We live on the coast in Scotland so the benefits of a 4WD even if only for a month a year are great. Plus the confidence it gives in bad conditions is very worthwhile. 
Comfort and space.. My Wife is disabled and getting in and out is far easier than in a low slung car so again another benifit..
I also used it to get up wet slipways sometimes steep ones with a jetski so again another thing a normal or non 4WD car can do but its just a breeze with a 4WD.......

A Landrover would be useless to us and I already have an XFS......


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> BMW X6


Do we have a vomit smiley?
Not only are they monumentally ugly they are also totally pointless.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Do we have a vomit smiley?
> Not only are they monumentally ugly they are also totally pointless.


Each to their own dude but I am not having that; no sir!
When we collected our current car from the dealers the missus went missing. Our sales guy found her sat in a brand new, fully loaded x6 and she told him she wants one and its lovely. So if she says its lovely it must be true
Never seen a nice looking peugeot myself, see what I mean


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I personally can't stand these things, just look like a fashion accessory of a car designed for those people that 'like the high up driving position' and mum's who's idea of off roading is bumping up the kerb on the school run. 

I personally couldn't comment on how they drive but i've no doubt the interior on them is nice and they can be spec'd up with plenty of luxuries. 

They just don't do anything for me at all.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Like them but they are for ladies (esp those who lunch ha ha!)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

having driven one of these in a very high spec, and a range rover in various forms (including brand new Autobiography 4.4L diesel, the 5.0V8 Supercharged Sport, HSE lux ect) 
I'd 100% rather have an older Range Rover for the same money as a new Evoque.

the Range Rover feels like luxury, drives like a luxury 4x4, yet remains extremely practical in terms of use-ability!.

The Evoque feels cheap in comparison, drives like a normal SUV, cramped rear headroom due to the sloping roof, small luggage compartment, and remains as a fashion statement more than a use able 4x4.
rear visibility as most would know is almost zero!, yes it has cameras, parking sensors ect (my car has a rear camera, new model all round cameras..) but some people like to rely on mirrors aswell!! 

I was underwhelmed with the Evoque given it's price tag.


To put my point into one comparison.... My customer 'A' bought a brand new Evoque, just shy of £48,000 with extras included.. and customer 'B' bought a one year old Range Rover Sport 5.0 V8 Supercharged edition, with a generous amount of extras for £42,000

I know which one got my vote if I had that kind of money going into either of these cars....


----------

